# Lotto Mock Draft



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I am doing a mock draft for the Dallas forum, anyone and everyone can post in here

The person who gets the most of the lottery picks right will get 5000 points or clams (winners choice) for each correct answer. Second will get 1000 points and third will get 500. All who post in here will get repped!!

Good luck!

_*Draft order
*_1. Milwaukee
2. Atlanta
3. Portland
4. New Orleans
5. Charlotte
6. Utah
7. Toronto
8. New York
9. Golden State
10. Los Angeles L.
11. Orlando
12. Los Angeles Cl.
13. Charlotte
14. Minnesota


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

1.Milwaukee Bucks - Marvin Williams, SF, North Carolina 

2.Atlanta Hawks - Chris Paul, PG, Wake Forest

3.Portland Trail Blazers - Andrew Bogut, PF , Utah

4.New Orleans Hornets - Gerald Green, SG/SF, Texas HS

5.Charlotte Bobcats - Deron Williams, PG, Illinois 

6.Utah Jazz - Raymond Felton, PG, North Carolina

7.Toronto Raptors - Antoine Wright, SG/SF, Texas A&M

8.New York Knicks - Chris Taft, PF/C, Pittsburgh

9.Golden State Warriors - Channing Frye, C, Arizona 

10.Los Angeles Lakers - Rashad McCants, SG, North Carolina

11.Orlando Magic - Danny Granger, SF, New Mexico

12.Los Angeles Clippers - Martell Webster, SG, Seattle HS

13.Charlotte Bobcats - Joey Graham, F, Okalahoma St.

14.Minnesota Timberwolves - Francisco Garcia SG Louisville


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

1.Bucks - Bogut
2.Hawks - Paul
3.Blazers - M.Williams
4.Hornets - D.Williams
5.Cats - Green
6.Jazz - Felton
7.Raptors - Granger
8.Knicks - Frye
9.Warriors - Vazquez
10.Lakers -May 
11.Magic - Webster
12.Clippers - Korolev
13.Cats - Jack
14.Wolves - Wright


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Bucks - Andrew Bogut
Hawks - Marvin Williams
TrailBlazers - Gerald Green
Hornets - Deron Williams
Bobcats - Chris Paul
Jazz - Raymond Felton
Raptors - Danny Granger
Knicks - Channing Frye
Warriors - Joey Graham
Lakers - Andrew Bynum
Magic - Yaroslav Korolev
Clippers - Antoine Wright 
Bobcats - Fran Vázquez 
Wolves - Martynas Andriuskevicius


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Bucks-Marvin Williams
Hawks-Andrew Bogut
Trail blazers-Deron williams
Hornets-Chris Paul
Bobcats-Raymond felton
Jazz-Danny granger
Raptors-Joey graham (Rap fans finally has there Gm making a good choice!)
Knicks-Channing frye
Warriors- Martynas Andriuskevicius
Lakers-Andrew Bynum
Magic-Antoine wright
Clippers-Yaroslav Korolev
Bobcats-Fran Vazquez
Wolves-Louis williams


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*1. Milwaukee* - Andrew Bogut 
*2. Atlanta * - Marvin Williams 
*3. Portland * - Gerald Green 
*4. New Orleans * - Deron Williams 
*5. Charlotte * - Chris Paul 
*6. Utah * - Raymond Felton
*7. Toronto* - Danny Granger 
*8. New York* - Channing Frye 
*9. Golden State* - Sean May 
*10. LA Lakers* - Martynas Andriuskevicius 
*11. Orlando* - Fran Vazquez 
*12. LA Clippers* - Martell Webster 
*13. Charlotte* - Antoine Wright 
*14. Minnesota* - Joey Graham


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

1. MIL Andrew Bogut
2. ATL Marvin Williams
3. POR Chris Paul
4. NO Deron Williams
5. CHA Gerald Green
6. UTA Danny Granger
7. TOR Martell Webster
8. NYK Channing Frye
9. GSW Charlie Villaneuva
10. LAL Raymond Felton
11. ORL Fran Vazquez
12. LAC Yaroslav Korolev
13. CHA Antione Wright
14. MIN Roco-Leni Ukic


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

1. Milwaukee - Andrew Bogut
2. Atlanta - Chris Paul
3. Portland - Marvin Williams
4. New Orleans - Deron Williams
5. Charlotte - Raymond Felton
6. Utah - Danny Granger
7. Toronto - Gerald Green
8. New York - Chris Taft
9. Golden State - Channing Frye
10. Los Angeles L. - Jarret Jack
11. Orlando - Fran Vazquez
12. Los Angeles Cl. - Yaroslav Korolev
13. Charlotte - Martell Webster
14. Minnesota - Sean May


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

1. Milwaukee - Andrew Bogut
2. Atlanta - Marvin Williams
3. Portland - Chris Paul
4. NO - Deron Williams
5. Charlotte - Gerald Green
6. Utah - Ray Felton
7. Toronto - Danny Granger
8. New York - Fran Vazquez
9. Golden State - Hakim Warrick
10. Lakers - Ike Diogu
11. Orlando - Sean May
12. Clippers - Yaroslav Korolev
13. Charlotte - Martell Webster
14. Minnesota - Joey Graham


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Draft order*
1. Milwaukee-Andrew Bogut
2. Atlanta-Marvin Williams
3. Portland-Chris Paul
4. New Orleans-Deron Willaims
5. Charlotte-Gerald Green
6. Utah-Raymond Felton
7. Toronto-Martell Webster
8. New York-Channing Frye
9. Golden State-Fran Vasquez
10. Los Angeles L.-Charlie Villaneuva
11. Orlando-Sean May
12. Los Angeles Cl.-Yaroslav Korolev
13. Charlotte-Hakim Warrick
14. Minnesota-Antoine Wright


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

My Mock


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Just copying from the Bulls mock thread....



Shabadoo said:


> 1. Milwaukee Bucks - Andrew Bogut
> 2. Atlanta Hawks - Marvin Williams
> 3. Portland Blazers - Gerald Green
> 4. New Orleans Hornets - Deron Williams
> ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Andrew Bogut
2. Marvin Williams
3. Deron Williams
4. Chris Paul
5. Raymond Felton
6. Gerald Green
7. Danny Granger
8. Channing Frye
9. Fran Vazquez
10. Andrew Bynum
11. Antoine Wright
12. Martell Webster
13. Sean May
14. Francisco Garcia


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*1* Milwaukee Bucks - Andrew Bogut
*2* Atlanta Hawks - Marvin Williams

_Portland trades the No. 3 to Utah for the No. 6, No. 27 and a future first rounder_

*3* Utah Jazz - Deron Williams
*4* New Orleans Hornets - Chris Paul
*5* Charlotte Bobcats - Raymond Felton
*6* Portland Trailblazers - Martell Webster

_Toronto trades the No. 7, Lamond Murray and Eric Williams to New Orleans for Jamaal Magloire_

*7* New Orleans Hornets - Danny Granger
*8* New York Knicks - Andrew Bynum
*9* Golden State Warriors - Hakim Warrick
*10* Los Angeles Lakers - Gerald Green
*11* Orlando Magic - Antoine Wright
*12* Los Angeles Clippers - Yaroslav Korolev
*13* Charlotte Bobcats - Charlie Villanueva
*14* Minnesota Timberwolves - Channing Frye


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

1. Milwaukee - Andrew Bogut 
2. Atlanta - Marvin Williams
3. Portland - Deron Williams
4. New Orleans - Chris Paul
5. Charlotte - Raymond Felton
6. Utah - Gerald Green
7. Toronto - Martell Webster 
8. New York - Channing Frye
9. Golden State - Danny Granger
10. Los Angeles L. - Charlie Villanueva
11. Orlando - Antoine Wright
12. Los Angeles Cl. - Yaroslav Korolev
13. Charlotte - Rashad McCants
14. Minnesota - Andrew Bynum


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

1. Milwaukee- Bogut
2. Atlanta- m.Williams
3. Utah (From Por)- D. Williams
4. New Orleans- C.Paul
5. Charlotte- G.Green
6. Portland (From Utah)- Bynum
7. Toronto- Granger
8. New York- Frye
9. Golden State- Graham
10. Los Angeles L.- Felton
11. Orlando- Webster
12. Los Angeles Cl.- McCants
13. Charlotte- Villuneava
14. Minnesota- Wright


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Easiest uCash I've ever made.

Seven correct, including the first six.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Easiest uCash I've ever made.
> 
> Seven correct, including the first six.


8 correct for me.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan = 8 correct
Theo! = 7 correct
Rawse = 7 correct
Pistolballer = 7 correct
sixerfanforlife = 6 correct
MavsFan02 = 5 correct
sheefo13 = 5 correct
soulhunter = 4 correct
Clutch#41 = 4 correct
BaronMcGrady = 4 correct
Kekai23 = 4 right
misfit = 3 correct
Shabadoo = 3 correct
ItalianStallion = 2 correct
Superdude211 = 0 Correct

Seeing as how I'm disqualifying myself from the contest, Pacers Fan wins 5000, Rawse and Pistolballer win 1000 (since they tied, there is no #3 place)


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

yay! I won something!
now what the hell is uCash?


----------

